# menettely



## Gavril

Would _menettely _work in the contexts below?
_

Ei voi vain teloittaa syytettyä -- tietty oikeudellinen menettely on noudatettava.

__On outoa menettelyä tuossa yökerhossa, kuin se olisi verholiike jollekin huumekaupalle.

Kun länsimiehet saapuivat Uuteen maailmaan, heidän oli opittava monien tuntemattomien heimojen menettelyt.

__Kun kääntää ohjelmaa, täytyy noudattaa opaskirjassa määrattyä menettelyä, että järjestelmä ei kaadu.

Kokeen menettely on näin: kaada kaksi ruokalusikallista suolaa veteen, sitten sekoita ne 30 sekunttia lusikalla -- tutki tulokset.



_Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, I understand, at least I think I do, all your sentences, but I would recast them:

_Ei syytettyä voi noin vain teloittaa. Tiettyä oikeudellista menettelyä on noudatettava.

Tuossa yökerhossa on jotakin hämärää. Tuntuu, että se on [vain] kulissi huumekaupalle.

Kun länsimaalaiset saapuivat uuteen maailmaan, heidän oli tutustuttava monien tuntemattomien/vieraiden heimojen tapoihin. (... heidän oli opittava monien vieraiden heimojen toimintatavat/käytännöt.)

"__Kun kääntää ohjelmaa, täytyy noudattaa opaskirjassa määrattyä menettelyä, että järjestelmä ei kaadu."_
I'm not sure what you mean. _Kun kääntää ohjelmaa_ is _when you translate the program / when you are translating the program. _However, I cannot envisage what translating a program can have to do with the functioning of a system. One needs to run a system incorrectly to make it malfunction, translating a guidebook won't accomplish that. Apart from that, your sentence is fine grammatically.

_Kokeessa menetellään/toimitaan näin: pane veteen kaksi ruokalusikallista suolaa ja sekoita lusikalla 30 sekun*t*ia. Tutki tulokset._


----------



## sakvaka

@GOM: Ohjelman kääntäminen (compiling) tarkoittaa suunnitteluvaiheessa luodun lähdekoodin muuttamista konekieliseen, suoritettavaan muotoon.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> @GOM: Ohjelman kääntäminen (compiling) tarkoittaa suunnitteluvaiheessa luodun lähdekoodin muuttamista konekieliseen, suoritettavaan muotoon.


Understood. Thanks! (I'm not a computer geek.)

GOM


----------

